# Biceps. The BIG-B!



## senscore (Nov 11, 2008)

I think we do not have to argue about the significance of biceps in every mens life. Biceps, ''The Biceps'', ''big B'' is one of the muscles that is often represented in society. That happens just because of its positions - biceps is positioned in arms front so it is clearly visible in t-shirts.. ok enough talking, lets get straight to business - here are my favorite biceps exercises:

1) Standing barbell curls - great exercise to start with - basic as it can be and effective

2) One arm preacher curls - consider this as an isolation type exercise, this exercise develops the peak of biceps witch is genetically determined.

3) Incline dumbbell curls - also great exercise for overall strength and size for biceps.

4) Hammer curls - an exercise for brachialis - to add some more to the overall size.

Maybe you can share yours  Girls LIKE big biceps


----------



## KelJu (Nov 11, 2008)

Smells like spam to me. 

Biceps are the most over rated muscle in the male body. They are a small muscle group hardly worth the time it takes to train directly. 

I don't have a favorite bicep isolation exercises. My biceps get training pretty hard when I do my pullups, chinups, and rows.


----------



## senscore (Nov 11, 2008)

It is overrated, but it's also the most popular muscle. 

spam...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2008)

to some queer fan boy it is the most popular muscle.


----------



## senscore (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, right guys. You don't train biceps. "It's for girly boys".

I have full body workout and just wanted to share excercise tips for biceps.

Huh...


----------



## Hench (Nov 11, 2008)

the point is you dont need to train biceps directly in order for them to grow.
As Kelju said your biceps get a lot of work from movements such as pull/chinups, rows, deads ect.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 11, 2008)

senscore said:


> Yeah, right guys. You don't train biceps. "It's for girly boys".
> 
> I have full body workout and just wanted to share excercise tips for biceps.
> 
> Huh...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2008)

Moondogg said:


> the point is you dont need to train biceps directly in order for them to grow.



Arnold might argue that statement. 

I prefer preacher curls.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 11, 2008)

senscore said:


> It is overrated, but it's also the most popular muscle.
> 
> spam...



I highly doubt that. I think highly defined abs are the most popular attribute a person could possess judging from what I have seen from pop culture. 

The fact is, my biceps get bigger when the rest of me gets bigger. I train my body as a whole, and good things happen. I do not neglect anything, and I rarely ever pay extra attention to a muscle group. 


I watch those shit birds curling set after set after set and their arms look like shit just like the rest of their body. I don't even think about my biceps. I think about the movements that I have to do to hit every part of my body. I eat right and sleep right, then holy shit! My arms are huge. 

How the fuck did that happen? I guess its just magic or something.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I highly doubt that. I think highly defined abs are the most popular attribute a person could possess judging from what I have seen from pop culture.
> 
> The fact is, my biceps get bigger when the rest of me gets bigger. I train my body as a whole, and good things happen. I do not neglect anything, and I rarely ever pay extra attention to a muscle group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2008)

Kelju wins the thread.

Totally agree. Its not a coincidence that people who concentrate on the big movements have the biggest arms. Biggest anything for that matter.

Sure, bicep curls may have their place in a program and may contribute in some way to development of that muscle, but if theres no base to build you're just wasting your time.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 11, 2008)

Prince said:


> Arnold might argue that statement.
> 
> I prefer preacher curls.




Arnold could put on muscle pass playing Wii bowling. Using genetically superior subjects as a reference might not be correct. 

And don't get me wrong. We didn't say don't train biceps directly. We said that you don't have to train directly to make your biceps grow. 

In fact, I train my biceps every 5 days with 3 sets of curls. My point mainly was that I was never happy with my arm size until I incorporated various rows and pullups into my training program. Indirect compound movements had more impact than isolation work. 


To the OP, forgive me if I seemed rude. We have a new nut popping in every month talking gibberish and bullshit usually selling something.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2008)

not disagreeing, arm growth is directly correlated to overall body growth and body weight.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Arnold could put on muscle pass playing Wii bowling. Using genetically superior subjects as a reference might not be correct.
> 
> And don't get me wrong. We didn't say don't train biceps directly. We said that you don't have to train directly to make your biceps grow.
> 
> ...



Winner Winner Chicken dinner!!!!


----------



## Hench (Nov 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Arnold could put on muscle pass playing Wii bowling. Using genetically superior subjects as a reference might not be correct.
> 
> And don't get me wrong. *We didn't say don't train biceps directly. We said that you don't have to train directly to make your biceps grow. *In fact, I train my biceps every 5 days with 3 sets of curls. My point mainly was that I was never happy with my arm size until I incorporated various rows and pullups into my training program. Indirect compound movements had more impact than isolation work.
> 
> ...




My point exactly, you dont need to train them in order to make them grow. i still do some direct arm work every week, and it does help, but its not a priority. however i wouldnt make my first post all about my favourite bicep exercises.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 11, 2008)

Did this guy just make a dam post about bicep movements......Holy God.  I was wondering what i was doing wrong.  Now I know!  Hammers are for the brachialis!!!!  I was doing them to cut up my triceps while taking 8 fish oil capsules during the workout.  Thanks!!!!


----------

